

Is It Ever Worth It To Set Yourself On Fire? - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/08/was-it-worth-it/

======
randomanonymous
Seriously?

"There’s been plenty of times one could take the easy way out. Dying like this
is easy. Within 45 seconds he passed out from the pain of burning. Within two
or three minutes he was dead from asphyxiation or his organs burning and the
skin peeling away from his bones. Big deal."

I'm sorry, but after reading that paragraph I lost all interest in the
article, and respect for the author, regardless of the "point" he was trying
to make.

